# Not using wheel



## tylerhog (May 12, 2009)

My little hedgie isn't using his wheel... I bought him off of my friend and he's about a year and a bit. I'm wondering why he's not using it. He's getting chubby.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of wheel do you have for your new quilled friend?


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

My Linny has suddenly stopped using her wheel. Nothing about her environment has changed,
and she used to use it like crazy every night.

Very puzzling. 

I did notice the other night her getting on the wheel and trying to run and sliding out of it before she got a good pace going. I have a whisper wheel from Vicky's anyone here familiar with those? They're slight slanted toward the outer edge. Maybe her nals are getting too long and she can't get a good grip?

Since it's spring, & around 70F I've opened the windows, is it possible the slight temp change is responsible?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If the cage is only 70* then Linny may be too cold. Most hedgehogs are comfortable at 73* and up.


----------



## Linny (Apr 19, 2009)

Mystery solved! Herrison suggested long hind nails can keep a hedgie from enjoying the wheel.
I clipped linny's very short, which was scary, but now she's back to using her wheel!

How long are you hedgie's hind nails tylerhog?


----------

